# World Record



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Some how wading the shoreline in tennis shoes and shorts doesn't sound like a good idea anymore.... :lol:[/img]


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Gohon,

I've seen that picture before. I cant remember where it was caught. I do believe the guy who caught it actually cut it up and fed his family with it. At least from what I can remember. I've caught some big catfish on the Red River up here but nothing that big.....thank GOD :lol:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

It was caught in Thailand. There is a story about it in the In-Fisherman 2006 catfish insider.


----------

